# Rail Miles.



## Lensmeister (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi,

1st post here.

My son and I travelled from San Diego Santa Fe depot to San Diego Old town back in August 2006, Could some one tell us how many miles it is between these two stations please?

Also we are hoping to travel over from London again and do some more miles out of San Diego to places like Oceanside, etc. Does anyone know where I can getr a list of miles between all the stations between Sand Diego and Los Angeles?

I have miles for rail miles in England, Scotland and Wales in small books if anyone wants to know journey info.

Many thanks in advance.

Neil & David T.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 5, 2007)

It is 3 miles between San Diego and Old Town. A complete list of the mileages between the stations on the Pacific Surfliner route can be found on the Amtrak PDF timertable.

*Pacific Surfliner*


----------



## Lensmeister (Dec 5, 2007)

PRR 60 said:


> It is 3 miles between San Diego and Old Town. A complete list of the mileages between the stations on the Pacific Surfliner route can be found on the Amtrak PDF timertable.
> *Pacific Surfliner*



Many many Thanks.

Regards,

Neil & David.


----------

